# Make It Stop



## dlane (Feb 3, 2016)

Nice mic but is there a way to turn it off, been on 1 hour now, dosn't have an off switch/button .

Thanks


----------



## JimDawson (Feb 4, 2016)

It is suppose to have Auto Off, but you can try this


----------



## derf (Feb 4, 2016)

It'll shut off when you really need to use it....


----------



## dlane (Feb 4, 2016)

I was thinking ball peen , guess the auto off is going manual. Me and electric gizmos 
don't get along good. 
My last MS tower got 5 high speed thru holes in different diameters precisely placed at 100. Yards
Then it got closer and the  000 finished it off. The mic finally shut off,  ( safe )


----------



## RIMSPOKE (Feb 4, 2016)

SWITCH IT TO METRIC & THEN IT'LL TURN YOU OFF .


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 4, 2016)

My old fashioned manual mics have a built in constant on function, always ready to use, and never need batteries!  Buy a good pair of reading glasses instead...


----------



## ogberi (Feb 4, 2016)

Ah, the good old reliable high speed remote hole punch.   Got a few myself, love 'em.  Even got a .177 caliber pneumatic remote hole punch that's good for vermin.


----------



## dlane (Feb 4, 2016)

And it appears to turn on at the slightest movement, who's bright idea was this !.
O'well thought it was a good one


----------



## dlane (Feb 4, 2016)

I guess if I lock the spindle it won't turn on till I unlock and move spindle.
It shuts off after bout 5min.


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 4, 2016)

Hold the red button down till it turns off.


----------



## dlane (Feb 4, 2016)

I was hopeing someone knew how to operate it, haven't tried that , thanks Kd4gij.


----------



## TommyD (Feb 4, 2016)

That's why I don't own any digital measuring tools. We have 'em at yhe skool and some only shut off after the battery dies. 

I'm gonna suggest the hammer method to my boss


----------



## Bob Korves (Feb 4, 2016)

TommyD said:


> That's why I don't own any digital measuring tools. We have 'em at yhe skool and some only shut off after the battery dies.
> 
> I'm gonna suggest the hammer method to my boss


Demonstrate the technique to your boss...

The only digital measuring tool I have is a HF 6" caliper -- and a spare!


----------



## seasicksteve (Feb 4, 2016)

I have the same mic. I never shut it off just put it away, when i go back to use it later it is off. As soon as I move tumbler it turns on


----------



## dlane (Feb 5, 2016)

Yup it shuts itself off , the red button zeros it that's it. So when I remember to lock the spindle it won't turn back on till I unlock spindle and move tumbler
Thanks for the advice


----------



## PatMiles (Feb 13, 2016)

TommyD said:


> That's why I don't own any digital measuring tools. We have 'em at yhe skool and some only shut off after the battery dies.



Must have been a Starrett POS. I have one that eats batteries. Replaced it with a Mititoyo.


----------



## derf (Feb 14, 2016)

I have an old Mititoyo 0-1" mic that is "old school" digital. It has what looks like an odometer in the body.......I love it. Just wish I could find the same version in a depth mic.


----------

